# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Photo: Monitor kalibrieren

## georg

Hallo,

folgende Fragen zur Photonachbearbeitung:

Taugen die Hardwarebasierten Monitorkalibrierer wie zB X-Rite i1Display 2 was?
Funktionieren die mit allen TFTs oder gibts da Einschränkungen?
Wer macht das aller von euch und wie?

 :Smile:

----------


## casiosv

Hi, willst du deine Fotos nur im Netz präsentieren würde ich einfach mithilfe von solchen Testbildern den Monitor einstellen. Die wenigsten Menschen, die sich diese Bilder dann anschauen werden, haben auch einen kalibrierten Monitor.... Für Druck müsste dass ganze System aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Damit das was am Drucker rauskommt auch mitm PC-Bild übereinstimmt.

----------


## georg

Nix Web, dafür brauchts keine Kalibrierung. Nix selber drucken, die Qualität bringt man mit bezahlbaren Lösungen nicht hin. Dateien mit Farbprofil ins Labor. Hätt ich dazu schreiben sollen.

----------

